# Swift Freestyle 590pr



## donk (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi all back on MHF after leaving to go caravanning that has not worked for us now thinking of buying a Swift Freestyle 590pr.
Can anyone give me some advise as to what to look out for, any tips in fact any thing good or bad. Very many thanks in advance


----------

